# NGD (One week late): Schecter Banshee 7!!!



## MetalBuddah (May 2, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen....boys and girls.....

I present to you the best 7 string I have ever owned or played! This is a Schecter Banshee 7 passive with a purple quilt top. This finish did not make it to final production (the only purple 7 string is a flame top and has EMGs) and thus this is a sample/prototype guitar for the 2104 line. I found this guitar on ebay for a steal and knew that is was pretty unique because of the finish and pickup combo. 

Pics first, details later!














































I had been playing an Ibanez RGD7421 with Dimarzio cl/lf pickups for about 6 months before I got this guitar. That guitar was extremely well-built and played fantastically, as Ibanez 7s should. This Schecter Banshee 7 blows pretty much every 7 string I have ever played or owned out of the water and I have played and owned LTDs, MIJ Ibanez, prestige Ibanez, Jackson, MII Ibanez, etc. This is not your so-called "baseball bat neck" Schecter.

Pros:
-Compound radius is comfortable and allows for very low action
-Hipshot bridge 
-Beautiful finish
-Body heavy but not overbearing
-Nazgul/Sentient set is both aggressive and versatile 
-Schecter locking tuners are extremely stable and the enlarged thumbscrew is helpful for locking down the strings
-Built like a tank
-The neck is just as thin as an Ibanez neck

Cons:
-Fret ends sharp in some places (might be because this is a sample/proto)
-Tone knob could be a bit further away from pickups/bridge

Overall....I give this guitar a 10/10. It looks fantastic, plays very well, and sounds as good as it looks. I am definitely converted to the Schecter Banshee line for 7 strings. This guitar is built like a freaking tank and I can see it being able to withstand whatever comes in its path. I cannot even imagine selling this guitar anywhere in the foreseeable future.

Hope you enjoyed! If you like my photos you are more than welcome to check out my flickr!


----------



## aneurysm (May 2, 2014)

Goddamn so nice, dude you got a Killer Axe
I can´t make up my Mind beetween this and the Ibanez RG927FX ?


----------



## GizmoJunior (May 2, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> This finish did not make it to final production and thus this is a sample/prototype guitar for the 2104 line.



Damn, Schecter plans ahead. I kid kid. 

HNGD man! That top looks great.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 2, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Goddamn so nice, dude you got a Killer Axe
> I can´t make up my Mind beetween this and the Ibanez RG927FX ?



Banshee hands down


----------



## HoneyNut (May 2, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> L... This finish did not make it to final production (the only purple 7 string is a flame top and has EMGs) and thus this is a sample/prototype guitar for the 2104 line.



This is the only guitar that sold the idea of a purple-burst finish to me. Really sad it's not gonna make it. That finish just looks stunning.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 2, 2014)

Gosh darn. I was seriously considering getting a banshee 7, but I was dissapointed the purple was only with the EMG's, so I settled for a KM-7 coming to me in a month . HNGD!!


----------



## aneurysm (May 2, 2014)

Any particular Reasons you prefer this Model to most others besides Finish ?
Tell us a little bit more about it, what makes it stand out compared to the others tonewise !?!


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 2, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> Any particular Reasons you prefer this Model to most others besides Finish ?
> Tell us a little bit more about it, what makes it stand out compared to the others tonewise !?!



I said why in the pros section of my post.....

I prefer is because the build quality is extremely solid, I can get all the tones I need out of it, and the hardware used on it is not crappy OEM stuff. Also, this is what I wish Ibanez would do to their models. This guitar is more like an Ibanez than it is like a standard Schecter 7 string.


----------



## Zado (May 2, 2014)

It looks really incredible man,chapeau on that beauty.Glad you like it so much!



Did they send you this cutie too?


----------



## Convictional (May 2, 2014)

Zado said:


> It looks really incredible man,chapeau on that beauty.Glad you like it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Did they send you this cutie too?



Why would they send him a 6 string version too?


----------



## twizza (May 2, 2014)

Very nice. I was watching this one fleabay as well.

Couple of questions"

How does that heel/neck joint feel?

How balanced is it? (i.e. any neck dive, even slightly)

Thanks!


----------



## Noxon (May 2, 2014)

Dude, that is bad ass. HNGD!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (May 3, 2014)

Congrats dude!! HNGD


----------



## Nlelith (May 3, 2014)

HNGD! It's gorgeous!


----------



## chopeth (May 3, 2014)

Congrats!! you finally got the purple passive! So lucky! It is the same with me, I wanted that model but as long as they don't plan to release it, I turned to other guitars.


----------



## mnemonic (May 3, 2014)

hot diggity daffodil, thats a nice looking guitar.

I'm surprised there haven't been more banshee NGD's, they seem right up this forum's ally. Its like an RG with name-brand pickups and hardware, and a different body wood. I guess everyone prefers the KM7.


----------



## Letuchy (May 3, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 3, 2014)

I was watching that guitar on eBay for, like, months. She could have been mine!


Anyway HNGD! She's a beauty.


----------



## pittbul (May 3, 2014)

hngd man !


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 3, 2014)

Zado said:


> Did they send you this cutie too?



That would have been awesome! But...my girlfriend is much more attractive and can play guitar sooooo 



twizza said:


> Very nice. I was watching this one fleabay as well.
> 
> Couple of questions"
> 
> ...



The heel isn't bad at all! It is slightly larger than your normal Ibanez AANJ but I still have no problem reaching the upper fret. 

Balance is perfect. The tuners might look large but they seem to be relatively light-weight since there is no neck dive at all.





mnemonic said:


> hot diggity daffodil, thats a nice looking guitar.
> 
> I'm surprised there haven't been more banshee NGD's, they seem right up this forum's ally. Its like an RG with name-brand pickups and hardware, and a different body wood. I guess everyone prefers the KM7.



Yeah, that bit confuses me a lot. This literally is a Schecter RG with better specs than most RGs.



Letuchy said:


> Awesome!!





JPhoenix19 said:


> I was watching that guitar on eBay for, like, months. She could have been mine!
> 
> 
> Anyway HNGD! She's a beauty.



Well I got damn lucky hahaha Thank you!



Noxon said:


> Dude, that is bad ass. HNGD!





LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Congrats dude!! HNGD





Nlelith said:


> HNGD! It's gorgeous!





chopeth said:


> Congrats!! you finally got the purple passive! So lucky! It is the same with me, I wanted that model but as long as they don't plan to release it, I turned to other guitars.





pittbul said:


> hngd man !



Thanks guys!


----------



## Neilzord (May 3, 2014)

HNGD! That's a stunning 7 you have there. Gotta love the nazgul/sentient combo!


----------



## chopeth (May 3, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> Cons:
> *-Fret ends sharp in some places (might be because this is a sample/proto)*
> -Tone knob could be a bit further away from pickups/bridge



I'm worried about this in case I turn to the banshee in the future, it's the second time I read the Banshees have poor fretwork, in particular the other guy (who got a banshee 8) wrote the same as you, sharp fret ends.


----------



## SkyIllusion (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, the new Banshees are the only Guitars I haven't heard much about from the 2014 Schecter line; everyone is all about the KMs or the JLs haha. Glad to know it's holding up to the rest of the pack!

Also this: "Tone knob could be a bit further away from pickups/bridge" Is one of my biggest gripes when it comes to guitars. I hate smacking the knob with my hand xD

Either way, HNGD and thanks for the info! She's purdy


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 3, 2014)

chopeth said:


> I'm worried about this in case I turn to the banshee in the future, it's the second time I read the Banshees have poor fretwork, in particular the other guy (who got a banshee 8) wrote the same as you, sharp fret ends.



It really isn't that bad. They won't cut your hands or anything and most of them are located towards the really high frets. 

Either way...this guitar is absolutely incredible. Fret ends are an easy thing to fix, don't let that sway you away from the guitar


----------



## Zinter (May 3, 2014)

super jealous! Do they make a passive / purple flame 7 string banshee? I can't find one anywhere


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2014)

They don't.


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 3, 2014)

Zinter said:


> super jealous! Do they make a passive / purple flame 7 string banshee? I can't find one anywhere



unfortunately, the purple flame only comes with active pups. You could always get soapbar seymour duncan passives


----------



## Chrisjd (May 3, 2014)

Terrible decision on Schecter's part not to offer this with the purple and passive option.


----------



## Daf57 (May 3, 2014)

Beauty!! Love that finish! That's one dark fretboard - ebony?

Congrats, man!


----------



## atticus1088 (May 3, 2014)

Zado said:


> It looks really incredible man,chapeau on that beauty.Glad you like it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Did they send you this cutie too?



Love how she only grips the guitar with three fingers.
Its like she's a sloth or something.


----------



## chopeth (May 4, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> Terrible decision on Schecter's part not to offer this with the purple and passive option.



I just wrote to them in case they plan to make a purple passive.


----------



## twizza (May 4, 2014)

atticus1088 said:


> Love how she only grips the guitar with three fingers.
> Its like she's a sloth or something.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful!
Simply beautiful!
HWonderfulGD!


----------



## JasonT (May 4, 2014)

Very cool axe! A Schecter RG is exactly what my first impression was. From a Schecter standpoint, it's not great that their guitar looks so similar to the Ibanez flagship guitar. But it's great to hear that this one is generally better than the RGs. 

Great score!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2014)

Everyone else is releasing RG clones, why can't they?


----------



## MikeH (May 4, 2014)

Damn. Schecter killin' it. i see u, schecter.


----------



## twizza (May 4, 2014)

Got rid of my SLS C7 because of a few things I didn't like. But mostly it was awesome. Looks like this will be joining the stable. 

BTW, lol at people who still say "Schecter baseball necks"


----------



## littledoc (May 4, 2014)

I think these are great guitars, but there's one nitpick that I have with the 7s and 8s, which is that Schecter routes their inlays for those guitars with the same machine that they use for the 6-string Banshees. End result is that the offset dots are not aligning the edge of the fretboard like they should. It's noticeable on the 7, and _really_ noticeable on the 8. 

Very cool though. I have the same thoughts others do about the rather large heel... I'm generally a neck-through/set-neck kind of guy. But then again you generally can't buy a set or thru-neck with similar specs at the Banshee's price.


----------



## twizza (May 4, 2014)

littledoc said:


> I think these are great guitars, but there's one nitpick that I have with the 7s and 8s, which is that Schecter routes their inlays for those guitars with the same machine that they use for the 6-string Banshees. End result is that the offset dots are aligning the edge of the fretboard like they should. It's noticeable on the 7, and _really_ noticeable on the 8.



Well they finally got rid of those god awful skull/ed hardy/tap out inlays, so I guess they needed to leave something to nitpick about.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2014)

As I said in another thread, I'm betting it was intentional. Something that would be different than your standard offset dot inlays.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 5, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> That would have been awesome! But...my girlfriend is much more attractive and can play guitar sooooo
> 
> This statement is useless without pics  jk
> 
> ...


----------



## OphidiaN8 (May 25, 2014)

I just wish Schecter would add some variation to their headstocks, this would look sick with the one they use for avengers. HNGD dude!


----------



## Shask (May 26, 2014)

Love the look of the Banshee's. I'd buy a 6 and a 7 right now if I could....


----------



## s4tch (May 27, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> If you like my photos you are more than welcome to check out my flickr!



Thanks for sharing, you have some beautiful shots there. Congrats for the axe, too.


----------



## Fierce_Swe (May 28, 2014)

Wow! Very nice! 26,5" scale or!?


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 28, 2014)

s4tch said:


> Thanks for sharing, you have some beautiful shots there. Congrats for the axe, too.



Thank you dude 



Fierce_Swe said:


> Wow! Very nice! 26,5" scale or!?



26.5" indeed!


----------



## witeter (May 30, 2014)

congrats! the very first pic made me think it was a Daemoness!!


----------



## notasian (Jun 2, 2014)

i hate to ask but do people actually set their brand new guitars on the ground outside to take pictures or do you put somthing under it? haha nice ngd though that thing looks sick


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2014)

Stahp Nick, you're giving me Schecter GAS.

But for real, that looks so sick. I really wanna try a 6 version somewhere before I think about pulling the trigger


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 2, 2014)

notasian said:


> i hate to ask but do people actually set their brand new guitars on the ground outside to take pictures or do you put somthing under it? haha nice ngd though that thing looks sick



Yes, this was flat on the ground like I do for every guitar picture I take. No scratches or anything....it is not like I am going around and chucking the guitar on the ground. I carefully place it there and then snap photos. People get IMMENSELY butthurt about this and it is completely unwarranted.

And to be fair, the material this was on is Trex Deck which really isn't abrasive at all.


----------



## nicktao (Jun 6, 2014)

Grats! 

I thought this was a Daemoness when I first opened the tab. The shots look really similar to this one wooden deck and all.


----------



## Venometal (Jan 8, 2015)

I now own this guitar that started this thread. Small world!


----------

